# Pretty pictures you've taken!



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

How could I resist?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

wow! they are awesome!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Rissa, What camera do you have? They're pro. _


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Of course! My camera usually goes everywhere with me. These are from the past two weeks...




















The one above and the one below were taking at a barn we spent two days at.











And this last one? Yeah, well - it's not so much pretty as it is entertaining.









I will probably take even more today, since it's finally a day without rain!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Love that photo of the roping cowboy Rissa. The one right above me ^^^ made me LOL so funny.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds.... that last one is priceless!


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

here is a picture of my Thoroughbred Warrego....I love this picture and wish the hotwire wasnt in the way!!

(hope i did this right)


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oooh! That's a pretty one, SpringWolf. I took the hotwire out for ya if you want it. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## SpringWolf (May 6, 2009)

OMG!!! thats brilliant!! your a genius!! thanx sooooo much!!! you made my day!! I am gonna have this pic framed.....YAY!!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been dieing to post some pictures of my stallion. i just needed an excuse.
Either way here are some the first three are him in his younger days
View attachment 6898

View attachment 6899

View attachment 6901

this one was last year some time
View attachment 6900

This one I was performing. But I do like the picture
View attachment 6902


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

LD - you don't need an excuse!! I just post photos, haha!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Fire Eyes said:


> _Rissa, What camera do you have? They're pro. _


I have a Canon Rebel XTI. 



Vidaloco said:


> Love that photo of the roping cowboy Rissa. The one right above me ^^^ made me LOL so funny.


Thanks! That little cowboy rocked.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a bunch of photos.

1st-> My thoroughbred Altonator. The horse with a billion and one issues lol. Gave him away to family friend.

2nd-> Picture of Altonator in the winter.

3rd-> My foal "Little Man" (nickname lol) with his adoptive mother Sydney.

4th-> Syd and the Little Man in the stall.

5th-> Little Man 

6th-> Size contrast lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The second pic is NOT me it is my lil sis ashley. And i know, we look A LOT alike we are twins, lol.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures everyone! keep 'em coming! haha


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

these ar really good! keep em' coming everyone!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I am by no means - a photographer. But I used to enjoy taking piccies. 

Here is my collection of random pictures around the barn:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Stacymcw (May 14, 2009)

I enjoyed these photos, I shoot with a canon SLR XT Digital and the photo quality is pretty nice


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I love all these pictures! they are all so pretty! 




just makes me want a better camera. =( haha


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

ok here are some of mine! 

























































and some non-horsy ones 

























sorry about all the pictures!! there are more but i can find them :l oh well lol!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I know what you mean. i have tons. but yours are so pretty! gorgeous horse!


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

They are so pretty! I just got a new camera but i love it and have been taking obsessive amount of pictures ! Hope you like them!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, fabulous pictures JuJu!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)




----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

*my cuties*

here are my girls and boy
Me and angel with a chicken cute eh
then me and gerrie taken a while back
crystal's nose complete with bridle lol
all three talk to the tail lol


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

here is some of myne hope u like them,


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

one of mine I recently found again


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

What a cool thread! Beautiful pictures everyone!! 

Here's some of mine....


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

They are so awesome! im so glad i started this thread! haha


----------

